# I Love...



## Mathias (Jul 13, 2010)

Since there's a hate thread and this'll lighten the mood around here a little bit, list some things you love!

I love:

1. My family (even if they drive me up a wall sometimes)

2. My friends (here and in real life)

3. I love it when I open my door every morning and my dog bounds in the room jumping around licking me. (He misses me when I'm asleep, how could anyone hate that? )

4. Listening to music

5. The rain

6. Sitting outside and watching the sunset

7. Sitting outside right after a rainstorm

8. Seeing/Doing something that makes me and other people laugh hysterically

9. Cheesecake

10. Sleeping

I'll add a few later.


----------



## isamarie69 (Jul 13, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Since there's a hate thread and this'll lighten the mood around here a little bit, list some things you love!
> 
> I love:
> 
> ...





Your awesome.
I love my children (even though they are bickering as i type lol)
I love my mother.
I love my pets.
I love music.
I love The Beatles.
I love Paul Mccartney


----------



## Micara (Jul 13, 2010)

1. The smell of the dryer running on a cold day.

2. All things french.

3. Bottled water, frozen slightly

4. Baths with scalding hot water

5. The smell of a used book store

6. Talking to my boyfriend on the phone at night

7. When my daughter gives me a hug

8. The sound of waves crashing on a beach outside my window

9. Art Museums

10. Showtunes

11. Saying french words

12. Visiting places I've never been

13. Doing random acts of kindness


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 13, 2010)

Excellent thread!!

My husband, my mom, my brothers

My friends (who I consider my family. The people I'm related to I consider relatives, not necessarily family)

Chocolate chips cookies warm from the oven. 

Rainy days

October

Having co-workers that say "I love you" when you're ending your conversation on the phone or leaving work for the day. 

Being a homeowner

FB lol I guess addicted is a better term then love

NYC. I think I'd die if I couldn't get there at least once a year. 

Seeing so many of my friends getting married, pregnant and baby having. It's such a blessing to see them, the loves of my life, so tremendously happy and making nice families for themselves.

And of course, my own baby Miss Fiona Fluffybottoms :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 13, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> Excellent thread!!
> 
> My husband, my mom, my brothers
> 
> ...



Aww, how cute!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 13, 2010)

1) Staying up late at night and do nothing but nothing.
2) Sports, life has no meaning without them for me.
3) "That's what she said..."
4) Apple juice, other then water & milk it's all I drink (I don't drink pop)
5) Privacy when I need it.
6) Chillin' on my couch doing whatever.
7) Succeeding in Sudoku
8) Saying random lines from movies/TV in conversations.
9) Making up words of wisdom in front of my friends that usually don't work XD
10) And of coarse, my friends and family. Where here in RL or on the Interweb


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 13, 2010)

This is a nice thread 

Things i love:
-My boys. Just seeing photos of them puts a warm smile on my face. I love my boys so much
- I love overcast rainy days. It might be why i love spring so much. 
- I love the smell of food baking. It's not really something i care to eat any more but it makes the apartment smell so homey.
- I absolutely love reading. I do it every spare moment i can! I have read at least 15 books in the last month. (all cuz i got a nook and take it everywhere)
- I love having a creative outlet. I do not have one lately because of Alex. Too hard to pursue beading, scrapbooking or drawing or painting with him "helping" me. 
- I love the summer for only one thing: swimming. I could live in the water. 
- I love to laugh. I married a funny guy thankfully. He makes me laugh a lot.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 13, 2010)

I love....

1) Writing. It's the one thing i truly love to do. Unfortunatly i have less and less time to do it recently, to the point where i'm having to leave my 'efedding' hobby for some time out to recharge my batteries soon.

2) Listening to music. Nothing relaxes me more than just listening to some classic rock. It's probably the most chilled out i get.

That's honestly the best i can come up with for serious answers for the moment.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 13, 2010)

I love....

-Chocolate

-The rain and everything about it....smell, sound, and the feel of it in my skin

-The sound of thunder

-Animals

-Being in bed all snug

-Cuddles and kisses

-Laughing....sometimes till it hurts

-The first hint of spring, after a cold winter

-Long soaks in a tub full of sweet smelling bubbles

-A random smile from a stranger

-Music....can't live without it

-Being a woman

-Men 

-The incredible friends I have here at Dims

-Momma Bird & FLW!!!!

-Love and romance

-That feeling in the bottom of your belly when the one you love smiles at you


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 13, 2010)

1] Laughing at Hyde Park.
2] My Online Friends, Without them I wouldn't be here.
3] Cherry and Blue Raspberry Soda.
4] When I get the perfect shot, and everyone is astounded.
5] Cold Glass of Ice Tea, One thick lemon slice. But only if it's sun tea, and only if it's hot out.
6] Swimming. 
7] Roleplaying online.
8] Music.
9] Alcohol
10] My IRL Friend and her boyfriend. As Annoyingly perky as she is, we have a bunch of fun.


----------



## Linda (Jul 13, 2010)

Matt you are the Bombdiggity !!

I love:

- my son

- thunderstorms

- the smell of baking bread

- curling up on the couch with a good book and a cup of tea

- laughing

- to fish

- my brother

- long drives to nowhere

- writing

- music, especially Southern Rock

- the smell outside right before a rainstorm

- cooking

- naps

- walks along the shore

- me


----------



## Mathias (Jul 13, 2010)

I love Aqua Teen Hunger Force and randomly screaming GENTLEMEN!! BEHOLD!!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 13, 2010)

1. God

2. My family, even though they can be annoying

3. My boyfriend and my friends here and in real life

4. Soccer

5. Singing/music

6. Watching old episodes of Good Times, the Jeffersons, Sanford and Son, Golden Girls, Cosby show, All in the Family, Married...with children

7. Perfumes!

8. Makeup

9. Sex

10. history, sociology, and biology

11. Pizza Hut, AppleBee's and Golden Corral

12. Cats especially pumas and kittens

13. Fashions from the 50s through the 70s


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 13, 2010)

I love:

1. coffee with chicory

2. the daily crossword in the _Guardian_

3. rabbits

4. ferns and cycads

5. old houses

6. old cars

7. old friends

8. Argentine tango

9. siesta

10. the way grass smells when it's just been cut


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 13, 2010)

I love:

... the smell of cut grass in the local parks. It's a particular sweet smell. Not like lawn grass.
... receiving things through snail mail.
... chocolate and pickles, and ice cream and pickles. Together.
... animals. All cute fuzzy creatures on the planet.
... my best friend.
... my gay friends.
... music to listen to that always matches my mood.
... the fact that even at my weight, I'm still healthy and not actually in pain.
... that I always get lucky at concerts and get within the first 5 rows. Every. Single. Time.
... my tattoos.
... Incense burning. Especially wood-like ones or fruity ones.
... taking pictures. I'm really a shutterbug.
... sleeping in the cold with a comforter on all year long.
... the sound of my puppy eating her kibble when everything else is quiet.
... when I can figure out what to artistically do as a project.
... taking long car rides just watching the scenery go by.

I guess I can stop there for now  lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 13, 2010)

Carla: Zomg! I Forgot Getting stuff through Snail Mail! 

=D Way to remind me!


----------



## calauria (Jul 13, 2010)

my lil ones
my family (even though they can really WHOA!! get on my nerves)
music
dancing
singer
drawing/painting
sex 
travel
movies
reading
writing
learning new things
observing people


a lot more....stay tuned...lol!!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 13, 2010)

I love proving people wrong.


----------



## toni (Jul 14, 2010)

I love my kiddies. :wubu:

I love cupcakes.

I love my cats.

I love people who are down to earth.

I love all my quirks.

I love sleeping in.

I love finding a new song to play 1000 times.

I love the people who understand me.

I love finding the perfect outfit on sale.

I love warm summer days.

I love really good food.

I love long talks with friends.

I love when someone really likes my cooking.

I love to make people feel special. 

I love going to the movies.

I love roller coasters.

I love traveling to new places.

I love gadgets.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 14, 2010)

I love going to the mall in the middle of the week when there aren't any crowds.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

I love Saturdays!!!!!!!!

I love to sleep

I love the haters who are my motivators


----------



## Shosh (Jul 14, 2010)

View attachment Si and Georgia.jpg


I love my brother Simon and my niece Gigi. Isn't she the cutest little dolly!:wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 82187
> 
> 
> I love my brother Simon and my niece Gigi. Isn't she the cutest little dolly!:wubu:



Aw, that is a beautiful picture! Your niece is so adorable.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 16, 2010)

I love having a 4 day weekend.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 16, 2010)

I love the self checkout lines at the grocery stores!


----------



## Con (Jul 16, 2010)

i love in no particular order:

messing about with cars bikes 4x4s vans anything with an engine, pizza, fishing, family, friends, whiskey, good old fashioned rock music, horses, driving all night then watching the sun come up as i go, the feeling of waking up feeling in a rush then realising i dont have to get up or even bother to move for hours, travelling, meeting new cool people.. lots more too


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Jul 16, 2010)

I love being a mother to my daughter

I love when my daughter calls me Mama


There's more things of course, but for now that's what I REALLY love...I will add more later!
This is a nice thread btw!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 16, 2010)

I love:
My girlfriend
Talking/Doing things with my girlfriend
My family
My friends
Cartoons
Art
History
The wonderful I've met here
Indoor plumbing
The myriad of music types for me to enjoy. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 20, 2010)

I love cooking food and having it turn out perfectly.

I love it when I hold a baby and they squeeze your finger tightly.


----------



## peoplelike (Jul 21, 2010)

I love:

Listening to music.
Sleeping.
Travel.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 22, 2010)

I love...

I: My family - they are very important to me,and has helped me deal with my depressive bouts. In turn,I'd like to think that I've helped them also.

II: Music - If I can't listen to music,there would be a rather sizable void in my soul. 

III: Working For Charity - I don't even care that I don't get paid.

IV: Art - I'd love to draw more. I enjoy looking at others' artwork too.

V: My Dogs - My two best freinds.

VI: Films of different genres - I'm not merely a gorehound! I like lots of films.

VII: The few freinds that I have - thanks guys.

VIII: Videogaming/My laptop - Releasing anger by destroying undead hordes on Splatterhouse 2 is a LOT of fun!

IX: Reading and Writing - Trying to get back into reading,I have been absent of it for a long time.

X: Fat Admiration/Acceptance - Thanks for making me feel like I'm not the only one who adores fat women.

Phew! :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 23, 2010)

1]I Love Nintendo. 
2]I Love Tiguan [Even though, he's -$44]
3]All my friends here.
4]Facebook
5]Things from the 60's-90's. (Fashion, Trends, Media, Ect.)


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 23, 2010)

This thread (do ho ho)
Family and Friends
Comic books
Doctor Who
Drawing
Making people laugh
Cartoons
Nostalgia
Corn Flakes
Supervillains
Video games
Toy Story
FFAs
Spaghetti bolognese
Calvin & Hobbes
Simpsons references


----------



## Mathias (Jul 26, 2010)

I love spending the day watching movies.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 27, 2010)

I love it where I wake up in the middle of the night from a bad dream then go to sleep again to have a really awesome dream.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 27, 2010)

Cheesecake 
Freshly baked chocolate chip cookies...hot from the oven :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 27, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Cheesecake
> Freshly baked chocolate chip cookies...hot from the oven :wubu:


ZOMG YES!

What kind of Cheesecake is your favorite? 
:wubu: I Love Classic Cheesecake.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 27, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ZOMG YES!
> 
> What kind of Cheesecake is your favorite?
> :wubu: I Love Classic Cheesecake.


Pepperoni Pizza, with Stuffed Crust! 

WISCONSIN Cheese Curds---Nothing like them, NOTHING! 

Good days where I am happy, _and_ pain-free 

The feeling I get when my depression goes on vacation.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 27, 2010)

I love chocolate, all sorts but especially good quality bitter dark chocolate

I love my sister cause she has been buying me chocolate of late 

I love my nieces cause they are amazing young ladies

I love making my bears

I love that I may have an order that will not only challenge me but also is worth a bit of money potentially even though about half the money will go to materials

I love that spring is just over a month away

I love Smiths smokey bbq ribs chips 

I love that the sun is shining more and more

I love weebly for making website creation far less painful although I still am a bit clueless with some things

I love lots of things but think I should stop there


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 27, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ZOMG YES!
> 
> What kind of Cheesecake is your favorite?
> :wubu: I Love Classic Cheesecake.



I LOVE baked lemon Cheesecake, made with sour cream, cottage cheese and cream cheese....nom nom nom 

What is in a Classic Cheesecake, YPP?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 27, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I LOVE baked lemon Cheesecake, made with sour cream, cottage cheese and cream cheese....nom nom nom
> 
> What is in a Classic Cheesecake, YPP?


Sour Cream, Cream Cheese, Lemon Zest/Juice.. Hmm. I'm trying to think of what all is in it, now. [I just know it's freakin' delicious. :wubu: ] 

_Oh, I also LOOOVE "Winnie The Pooh" and RPG's. _


----------



## Mathias (Aug 1, 2010)

I love rainy Sundays...


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 1, 2010)

_I love music, any kind of music
I love music, just as long as it's groovy

Makes me laugh, makes me smile
for the world when I'm with you boy
While we dance make romance
I'm enchanted by the things that you do

I love music, sweet sweet music
Long as it's swinging, all the joy that it's bringing_
-Ojays


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 1, 2010)

I Love Meat!  

*Honestly borderline Carnivore.*


----------



## Mathias (Aug 1, 2010)

I love that if you take Chowder+Mung+Autotune and combine them you get this!

It's only 30 seconds but I've been listening to this all day!


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Aug 6, 2010)

I love waking up in the middle of the night, looking at my clock and realizing I have a few more hours to sleep.

I also love ice cream with caramel on top, when the caramel starts to get hard from the cold ice cream!:eat1:

Long hot baths that turn my fingers and toes into wrinkly prunes:happy:


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Aug 8, 2010)

Right now...I love this declious chocolate truffle iced cake that I am eating it's delicious:eat2:


----------



## Linda (Aug 8, 2010)

I love lazy Sundays.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 8, 2010)

My husband and my beautiful son.

Laying in bed with my freshly bathed and sleepy son, snuggling and reading a story or watching his favorite television program with him. 

Reading a really engaging book.

Most aspects of my job.

Fresh strawberries.

Triple Venti Vanilla Lattes.

Thunderstorms.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 9, 2010)

Get some decent headphones and listen to this. You'll get chills!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IXm6SuUigI&feature=related


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 10, 2010)

I love to help people.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Aug 11, 2010)

I love old school martial arts flicks, the most entertaining movies I've seen.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 11, 2010)

I love it when you log into chat, and the one person you want to see is there....their little light is on, and they are waiting


----------



## Inhibited (Aug 11, 2010)

I love life....... Sure things could be heaps better but they could also be heaps worse and for that i'm grateful....


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 11, 2010)

I love how caring and wonderful my new dimms friends are


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 11, 2010)

I Love Facebook.
I Love Money.
I Love Nature.
I Love Allergy Medication.
I Love _*not *_Wearing My Glasses.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 12, 2010)

I love my friends and family. And ravioli. And ramen. lol


----------



## Mathias (Aug 13, 2010)

I love getting hate messages over xbox live. Buncha sore losers!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Aug 15, 2010)

i love...:smitten:

-my daughter 
-my soon to be hubby 
-my family...even when i don't like them...lol. 
-my friends
-the sound of rain when i am falling asleep
-the first snow of the year
-when i find money in the dryer or coat pockets
-that happy feeling you get at christmas time
-the feeling when you go from a cold room into a warm shower and all the blood rushes around as you get warm...
-the smell of fresh baked bread
-going new places and seeing new interesting things
-meeting new people
-happy dreams


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 15, 2010)

I love the feel of cold morning dew from the grass on my feet
I love the smell of babies 
I love the smell of cold rain on hot pavement
I love having a few moments to myself for writing
I love the people who most influence my life..and the ones that don't.
I love the ideal that there is someone for everyone--even if I don't particularly believe it.
I love my ipod nano.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 15, 2010)

More things I love:

I love my MP3 player

I love hearing my favorite song on the radio while I'm driving

I love my car

I love the smell of popcorn

I love fried catfish

I love watching TvOne


----------



## Mathias (Aug 16, 2010)

This song always puts me in a good mood.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT-0jk1HMYs&playnext=1&videos=mOOqCqyhVNQ


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

I live Chinese buffets. i do not love paying $20 for one plate, as i did today. This food will last all day.

I love eating Chinese food all day.

I also love Pepsi and water.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 17, 2010)

I love:
Baseball
Ice Cream,
Blue Skies with white puffy clouds
Beautiful sunsets with lots of color
seeing the Golden Gate Bridge from the East Bay
My house and the trees in my front yard
my friends and family


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 17, 2010)

I love:

1. BBWs
2. My darling Susanne, my only cousin and goddaughter
3. conservativism... but also political discussions in general
4. movies
5. whiskey
6. a long walk
7. great writing
8. The Simpsons, Twin Peaks, 30 Rock and The Sopranos
9. my teddybear Nixon
10. autumn


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 17, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I love:
> 
> 1. BBWs
> 2. My darling Susanne, my only cousin and goddaughter
> ...


I am deeply wounded I wasn't anywhere on that list, dear.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 18, 2010)

Aren't you a BBW. You're at top


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 18, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Aren't you a BBW. You're at top


YES I am!!! LOL


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 18, 2010)

I love that in giving something away I have received far more in return than what I gave and feel very very blessed to have been able to help some friends today


----------



## Mathias (Aug 31, 2010)

I love having classes early so I have the whole day to relax.


----------



## watts63 (Aug 31, 2010)

I love:

-My Mom.

-Watching pro wrestling.

-Food (if I didn't, I wouldn't be so fat lol :eat1.

-The rain.

-Good music.

-Stand-up comedy.

-The internet (mostly for the porn ).

-And last but not least...BBWs:bow:!


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 31, 2010)

My kids, my cat, my mom, my best friend, my new doctor, tiramisu, green tea, shrimp and grits, caramel, naps on Sunday afternoon, comfy new shoes, and Melody Gardot.


----------



## Micara (Sep 1, 2010)

I love Tuesdays. I get a new episode of "Warehouse 13" and a new Nostalgia Critic! :happy:


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 1, 2010)

I love a boy who has a really great smile even if he doesn't think so.
:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 1, 2010)

Little baby ducks....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65AuuFpNFxY


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Little baby ducks....



...and old pickup trucks.


----------



## chucktowntiger (Sep 1, 2010)

The smell of grass after it rains

That I can feel fall in the air

The rhythm of waves crashing on the beach

Laughing till it hurts

Kisses on the forehead

Snuggling in a warm bed

That every new day is an opportunity to start over fresh


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 2, 2010)

That its spring even if its a wet dismal start to the season

that I am getting lots of bears and other creative things done of late and have managed to also do a few chores in the mix as well 

that even though I have been lazy and slack I am still getting loads of stuff done (dont ask me seems to all happen within a few hours of an evening)


----------



## Linda (Sep 4, 2010)

I love the smell of fresh cinnamon rolls in the morning.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 6, 2010)

Leftover birthday cake and cold milk


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2010)

I love pissing trolls off! It's good sport.


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

I love remembering when I was 21 and had a bunch of stuff I no longer have, which are things some have never had.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 8, 2010)

I love.......

FALL


----------



## frankman (Sep 8, 2010)

I love:

- music
- sleeping in
- playing the guitar
- movies
- reading
- bad jokes
- drinking

But most of all, I love: 

- bacon


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2010)

frankman said:


> I love:
> 
> - music
> - sleeping in
> ...



awesome loves and bar the drinking and playig the guitar, hmm and possibly bad jokes i have to say I love all those things


is there anything better than opening a new book to read or an old one for that matter

I love that bears seem to be flying lately, I seem to have found my bear groove and love it

I love that I have great frieds both on and offline that dont care if I snap 

I love that my sister bought me chocolates and organic sugar

but most of all am loving (evenn though its cold and meh atm) spring is here


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 9, 2010)

....

- Losing track of time when you are chatting to a friend

- Mouse curled up under my neck and purring softly

- That first hint of spring, and the smell of new blossoms

- Looking forward to the feel of green grass under my bare feet


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 9, 2010)

Wren :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 10, 2010)

Momma Bird....she is my angel :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 10, 2010)

I Love...

Beautiful forests, with trees as far as one can see. 

B-Movies. [I Also Love yelling at the TV while watching said movies.]

My friends, without whom I would not be here. 

Swimming, being able to feel free yet embraced by earth at the same time. 

Summer and Fall, I wish I lived in a place where it would be summer and fall all year long. 

Halloween, my most favorite holiday -ever-. 

Carving Pumpkins, getting my hands all gooey with pumpkin guts 

Getting my hands dirty! Gardening, Ect.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 10, 2010)

Personas for Firefox. I love 'em. I really do. :wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 10, 2010)

What a lovely thread! Keep 'em coming...

I love:
candles
trinkets from friends
La Croix sparkling water, on sale, carried to my house on the wings of an angel
real mail
the smell of cut grass (How is this so universal, I thought I was original)
coffee with or without chicory (hey, Dr!)
Tina's earrings
my netbook
pooping
cedar
tea tree oil
cedar and sandalwood
used books
traveling
back massages
waking up in sunlight, sunlight in all its forms
writing lists


----------



## Mathias (Sep 10, 2010)

Mishty said:


> Personas for Firefox. I love 'em. I really do. :wubu:



Me too! I have the xbox 360 layout!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 10, 2010)

More autotune Chowder! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8aQYbN519Y&feature=related


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 10, 2010)

Mathias said:


> More autotune Chowder!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8aQYbN519Y&feature=related


I owe you rep for that, Sweetie.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 11, 2010)

I love...

* This thread!

and in no particular order: 

* Naturally pursed lips. I always want to kiss them softly.

* Fabric softener scented towels hot out of the dryer. 

* Making people laugh.

* Feeling loved by that special someone (hope to feel it again someday).

* A song that stops everything and makes me _feel_.

* A sexily arched eyebrow.

* That first spark of pleasure when something delightful touches your tongue (food or human).

* Making snow bunnies.

* Sultry breezes (natural or from your warm breath) blowing across my naked skin.

* Sending hand-written letters and greeting cards - real ones that you can hold in your hand.

* Bonfires.

* The art of seduction.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 11, 2010)

Apples. Yep.


----------



## Linda (Sep 11, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Apples. Yep.



Those are too cute Tom.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 12, 2010)

I love puppies!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Sep 12, 2010)

I Love College!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 12, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> I Love College!



And I love drinkin'!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 12, 2010)

I Love...

Cholula Hot Sauce! 


Being Naked


Laying in wait, sometimes sitting/laying/being in the same spot for an hour, then obtaining the PERFECT PICTURE due to the patience.


Beating tough parts of videogames without looking it up on the internet or via strategy guides.


The original "Hawaii Five-O" TV 


Old Hippies


Older Male Gamers [:smitten:]


Kittens!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Sep 12, 2010)

Mathias said:


> And I love drinkin'!



And I love drinkin' at college!
(just kiddin'...or am I?)


----------



## Linda (Sep 12, 2010)

I love butterfly kisses in the morning.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 12, 2010)

Speeding down the highway, windows open (car top down if a convertible), music pumping, with the wind whipping through my hair. Oh hell yes!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 12, 2010)

*!FOOTBALL!*​


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 12, 2010)

Rainy Sundays. Only thing better would be a cuddle buddy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 12, 2010)

I love

When suppressed and long discarded dreams reawaken and unfold before my eyes.

When a love so powerful overwhelms you and you surrender to the waves.

When the past becomes meaningless and the future is revealed and it is unbelievable.

When there is no anxiety, only peace and joy.

When I realized that every heartache strengthened me for what was to come and together with love, we are impervious to outside forces.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 12, 2010)

I love

God, and knowing that through God all things are possible.

That I figured out that the journey is just as important as the destination

Taking the steps to find my true passions

Finally waking up in the morning and being excited about the day.

That I am okay with being imperfect.


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 12, 2010)

I love:

Swimming (want to get back into)
Windy days and nights
Slow traveling
Music, music, music
Museums
Arts of many media
Movies
Books
Words
Sex
Good friends
Animals
Sign and other languages (rusty w/ASL tho)
Potatoes
And a lot of other stuff!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 12, 2010)

I love LOVE


----------



## Carrie (Sep 12, 2010)

I love leisurely Sunday evening showers.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 20, 2010)

Talking in the wee hours till my mobile battery dies

That feeling inside that has me smiling when I wake up

Random happy thoughts that make me giggle out loud


----------



## kinkykitten (Sep 20, 2010)

I love my husband above all 

I love my family and friends

I love my baby boy doggy, Bosley

I love ink and metal

I love music...

I love.... love

I LOVE LAMP!!!!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 21, 2010)

I Love: 

Blaring My Music. 

Dramatically Singing Along To Said Music When Angry

Conveying My Feelings Through Music

...MUSIC! :wubu: 



Most Things From The 70's and 80's. 

Being an Influence

Being Right


Retail Therapy :wubu:


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Sep 21, 2010)

I Love...The Scott Pilgrim comics I'm reading now.
Truly funny and entertaining, now I got to go see the movie.


----------



## Jes (Sep 21, 2010)

I love smarts.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 21, 2010)

I love my Ipod, and the piza that I just bought.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 22, 2010)

Gilmorris and his soft fluffy self :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 22, 2010)

I love the smell of the newest glade Cashmere woods. It smells so good.


----------



## Fox (Sep 23, 2010)

I love
little baby ducks
old pick-up trucks
slow moving trains
and rain


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 23, 2010)

Fox said:


> I love
> little baby ducks
> old pick-up trucks
> slow moving trains
> and rain



That happened to be one of my mother's favorite songs. Thanks for reminding me.

I love the way that the early morning air smells when autumn is coming.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 27, 2010)

I love
Looking out at the stars at night, 
The smile on a lady's face when I make her laugh.
learning something new everyday


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 27, 2010)

I love the changing of the leaf color in fall
The smell of microwave popcorn
Chatting with someone who "gets me" 
How my scrapbook is turning out
Friends who message or call me "just because"
Being the first in a group to say "star light star bright, wish I may, wish I might have the wish I wish tonight" at the glance of a falling star. 
The smile that I can get from a baby when I talk to them.
Being alive (which is something I couldn't say a fe years ago)
This thread.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 27, 2010)

Pumpkin pie spice.

IN MAH COFFEE!


:eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 27, 2010)

Fresh Cinnamon in coffee or tea and mexican sweet bread. (Hola Concha)


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 27, 2010)

walking
singing
music
reading
foreign films
coffee
candles
rain storms
and so much more... :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 27, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Pumpkin pie spice.
> 
> IN MAH COFFEE!
> 
> ...


 


AND

Cobbs Pumpkin Scones and Pumpkin Tarts


I'm crazy about the spice!

:eat2::eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 27, 2010)

I love having a giggle in the morning


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 27, 2010)

When my friend said, 'No, you're not okay. I'm coming out to see you now.'


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 28, 2010)

what's the matter Suzy, what's the matter Jill
we're sick of our toys, we've had out fill
Then try new LOG FOR GIRLS!!!

<song>

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh...

What rolls down stairs, rolls over bears, rolls over your neighbor's dog, fits in a sack, is great for a snack, it's log log log... lo-og lo-og it's big it's heavy it's wood...lo-og lo-og it's better than bad it's good, come on and get your log, everyone needs a log!

LOG from Blammo!! :happy:


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Oct 28, 2010)

I love the fact that I'm happier with myself than I've been in a while.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 31, 2010)

I love learning all the little things that make someone tick, what makes them happy, what makes them laugh, what takes their breath away. 

Him :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 31, 2010)

I love being able to finally loosen up and enjoy my time with my bf. 

I love losing my anxieties and fears.....because I was able to ask for help again. 

I love "conquering" some of the tougher things for me in my life. 

I love it when the goals I have made are finally accomplished....so I am free to set new ones.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 3, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I love learning all the little things that make someone tick, what makes them happy, what makes them laugh, what takes their breath away.
> 
> Him :happy:




what makes them blush  hehe... also being so open to them and vice versa... sharing and caring awwww 

Yes... *him*! :happy: (well... not *your *him K! haha... my own *him*) 
Sighhh...


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 3, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> what makes them blush  hehe... also being so open to them and vice versa... sharing and caring awwww
> 
> Yes... *him*! :happy: (well... not *your *him K! haha... my own *him*)
> Sighhh...



Awww, we have *hims* together :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 3, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I love learning all the little things that make someone tick, what makes them happy, what makes them laugh, what takes their breath away.
> 
> Him :happy:



I've been wanting to give you rep for this since you posted it.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 3, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Awww, we have *hims* together :wubu:




Yes! :happy: Aww...

And I just want to add...sorry I am going to really "gush" everyone...

...that my *him *is such a *beautiful *person inside and out. For such a *long **time *now, he has been consistent, constant, kind, tender, patient and so many other wonderful things. He puts up with me (and sometimes I can be a real mess haha) and is so good to me and for me! He amazes me each and every day, makes me smile each and every day and I feel and am so very very blessed to know *him*!!!

He is *truly *a *remarkable *human, man and individual! :wubu::happy::blush:

K, I hope your him will be or is that for you my friend!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 4, 2010)

a WoW Addict.


Oh, and The 80's :smitten:


----------



## JulieD (Nov 5, 2010)

I love a straight-from-the-dryer-warm-towel after a long hot shower....(and some one to dry me off..wink wink)


----------



## Mathias (Nov 5, 2010)

"Ok, Mrs Puff! What's my final score?"

"...Six."

"WHOOO!!!"

"And how many do I need to pass?!"

"...Six."

"Wooooooooooooooo"

"...Hundred."

"What?"

Relevant


----------



## Mathias (Nov 29, 2010)

I love music! I also love having friends who can instantly tell I'm not ok, and they just are there to listen to me vent when I need to the most.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2010)

I love that this year I have met some truly remarkable and inspiring people, that I have learnt to stay positive in the face of some huge hurdles and rug pulling and that I am more determined than ever to stay true to myself


----------

